# Tools of the Trade



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For those who aren't familiar with this magazine and website, it's a good source of information on tools of all sorts.
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> For those who aren't familiar with this magazine and website, it's a good source of information on tools of all sorts.
> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/


Used to received it for years like you said great on tools of all kinds


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> Used to received it for years like you said great on tools of all kinds


Me, too. And then, they just stopped sending it. Maybe they discontinued their print addition.


----------

